# Saying goodbye to a special little pony..



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What a tragic end to this poor pony  May he rest in peace.

Hugs for your friend


----------



## destinywaitsaturdoor (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you. He was given a second chance at life, we rescued him (his owner was threatening and had already had a pick up date for a kill buyer to buy him at $175, so we bought him) back in January, and then sold him to my other friend this month. He had so much potential..


----------

